# McLaren MP4-12c in McLaren Orange by Street Dreams Detail



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Finished this McLaren last week. Car was booked for a full paint correction and required over 2 days to be fully corrected and properly detailed.

The MP4-12C was fully prepped before beginning paint correction. The finishing quality on this car was very similar to newer Ferrari and Aston paints. Below are a few photos showing the general condition of the finish, some regular marring and some deeper RIDS as well as pigtailing and residual sand scratches not properly corrected from the factory.























































Up close under LED light










50/50 after compounding



















Looks like they missed a spot here by the badge..










After correcting...










And here...










After...










Rear bumper had its fair share of defects plus some hologramming as well

Working the smaller areas with the Flex rotary and a 3" pad























































Tricky area by the engine bay, began cutting with a foam pad on the rotary and then followed up with Surbuf pads on the DA before moving onto polishing



















After all cutting was finished the car was polished using Menzerna 106FA on a green pad. The LSP of choice was Wolfs Body wrap and as a prep for it I used the Wolfs Shine and Seal which added some pop to the finish before applying the body wrap

Applying Shine and Seal with a DA at speed 4. This was buffed on thin and wiped off right away.










Interior was given a light detail as the car was brand new, very simple and functional... typical of how McLaren does things!










All engine carbon was polished using Shine and Seal










This was one of the most interesting things about the MP4-12C, the body panels flow right into the engine bay and there is only a tiny gap between where the body lines end and the carbon engine bay begins, very beautiful how this car was designed










In the many thousands of detailing pictures I have taken over the years I think this may have to be my favorite










Finished shots outside...






















































































































Back in the garage for the final wipedown





































Thanks for looking :thumb:

All the best,

Dave
Street Dreams Detail*


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Droooool.

Fantastic work on a awesome car.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow what a car, amazing detail there by yourself, best colour going for one those Mclarens.


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

Wow, nice work! 

Love these cars!


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

That's one fast, good looking car......shame about the poor factory build quality!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## Svig (May 13, 2009)

Beautiful car, beautiful colors and perfect job : ))


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Really nice work, love the McLaren and the that is a stunning colour, is the extension for the spot pad an off the shelf item?
Simon


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Brilliant job. 
Incredible car.


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Really Nice Dave:argie:

Is that your new Garage?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Beautiful work 

One of the best lookers IMO


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

stunning car and work


----------



## ihiba (Nov 27, 2011)

:detailer:Tremendous effort :thumb:


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

There was a programme on tv not long ago about the new mp4, it showed how the factory was built and the design of the car, it also showed the guys in the paint-shop and how even the slightest flaw in the paint resulted in it being redone.Ron Dennis would be horrified at the state of that paintwork as he is an absolute perfectionist.Great work btw it looks fantastic now.

Edit.link found for 'how to build a supercar'http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=GB#/watch?v=PXgs1yCH7LM


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Stunning....:argie: Great pics also:thumb:


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Great work, amazing car ! 

Shocked at the condition of it, specially after seeing the documentary on it . Really seemed struck with the paint quality !


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work as always


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Another damn fine detail on a damn fine car


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning motor and fantastic result , thanks for sharing


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Well done Dave!! Its amazing how they let cars get out of the factory in such condition!
Which orange beauty do ypu like the most/?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

What can be said , just BRILLIANt WORK :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks fantastic Dave, some nice pics too 

Baz


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

STUNNING car! And great work


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

very nice colour combo, yes agree with the photo looking through with doors up:thumb:

A friend has a F1 GT in orange and has a very similar look with doors up apart the extra seat and wheel in the middle.... Great work :thumb:


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Amazing work on what is a truly amazing car. :argie:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Another AMAZING detail, the finish is incredible!! :doublesho

The car, well.... speechless!!


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Superb job there
what a car


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Another Top job on this McLaren Dave , those photos are just brilliant especially the one with the doors open !

You have done the car justice again and I am sure the owner is very happy after all your hard work .

Best Regards

Mario *


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb work!:thumb:

There was a programme last year on BBC2 in Britain on the Design and manufacture of the MP4/12C. They had a man on who signed cars off from the paint-shop and he reckoned all the cars left in perfect condition.:lol: Typical manufacturer prep by the looks of it.

Must of forgot to put his contacts lenses in, on that day.Lol.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Wow !!*

How did I miss this; simply awesome work David, a credit to you :thumb:

Big respect, and yes, probably one in a thousand that photograph.


----------



## wildwash (Nov 2, 2011)

what an amazing car, nice finish


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

Woww!! Loved the sun pictures


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

great job on a dream car! Well done!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing


----------



## SirFozzalot (May 24, 2012)

Love it :argie:


----------



## aoomm (May 22, 2012)

best of best


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Speechless!


----------

